# The MP3 Player



## TheGreatGatsby (May 16, 2012)

Post music. Please restrict yourself to posting one to three songs (one post) per day. Let's hear from everybody.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac08rCzDUB0]M83 - Midnight City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9NF2edxy-M]Somebody That I Used to Know - Walk off the Earth (Gotye - Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSS5ajxtQmA]House MD Soundtrack (S07xE23, Moving On) - Got Nuffin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN4tPpJngyM]Parov Stelar - Chambermaid Swing (Doc-Terry&#39;s Video Club Mix) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6lIhxFqlHE]Johnny Cash- Big River (remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH7sg3UjVIQ]Celtic Woman - A New Journey - Dulaman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=289aXjJ57lM]Jackie and Hyde - Apologize - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC3y9llDXuM&ob=av2e]Wheatus - Teenage Dirtbag - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPPX6dZT0Vw&ob=av3e]Something Corporate - If You C Jordan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngHDYzhDBk4]The Teenagers "Homecoming" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfE-fUDyj_U]GENTLEMEN DRIVERS HomecomingRave Remix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 30, 2012)

[youtube]Fc56moy0poA[/youtube]

[youtube]85IPwrB3rJ8[/youtube]​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0HvpwTS1xc]Ezra Furman and the Harpoons "Take Off Your Sunglasses" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jul 7, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wheatus - Teenage Dirtbag - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw8ZDwdyHJQ]Teenage Dirtbag - The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain - BBC Proms - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 23, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-qgum7hFXk]Rodrigo y Gabriela - &#39;Tamacun&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8x-uQ_wNR0]Breaking Bad (TV on the Radio - DLZ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 31, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcwX2TnsTPE]Silversun Pickups - Substitution - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNc45FTenhg]Nada Surf Popular - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nfGeTG0QC8]Season 1 Breaking Bad- Fly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 31, 2012)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=h1eu7opg6UE]Clint Dempsey "Don't Tread" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6sitTTCcUs]My Rims Chops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=honzPhGqcE4]Flo Rida - Let It Roll (Keith Apicary video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 14, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqLGuRX_nLM]Ellie Goulding - Lights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tlhMRoNJrs]Nelly vs. Bee Gees - Stayin Hot (lobsterdust mashup) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8FWpEx0iNI]2 OLD 2 DUBSTEP......2 YOUNG 2 DIE...The eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7HmzwI67ec]Owl City & Carly Rae Jepsen - Good Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p83WU4QfXHc]Dazzel Dancin / Tell me somthin baby-baby/ E = M-C eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-6bMS9kqxc]ATP! Acoustic Session: New Found Glory - "Sonny" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_fax9y3iyI]Drop it like a voodoo child remix video montage by eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW7zR6DGDZA]Jonny McGovern "Don&#39;t Fall In Love With A Homo (A Song For The Ladies)" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt7PNJWXkmY]Len-Cool It Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KYkGVZM5w4]Thomas Dolby I Love You Goodbye 2009 Digital Remaster - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Marvin (Dec 5, 2012)

i am using VLC it is a good media player and it support nearly each and every audio and video format.


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 5, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Post music. Please restrict yourself to posting one to three songs (one post) per day. Let's hear from everybody.



I've heard of MP3's... 

I have no idea what they're all about... 'cept that they have sumpin' to do with music...


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 5, 2012)

Marvin said:


> i am using VLC it is a good media player and it support nearly each and every audio and video format.



no idea what that's about...

never heard of VLC's before now...


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 5, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Post music. Please restrict yourself to posting one to three songs (one post) per day. Let's hear from everybody.
> ...



Afternoon Billy. 

Music compressed digitally into audio files. 

What is an MP3 Player?

My largest MP3 player, my iPod touch, carries at this time 3813 items, some music and some photos and some video. There is 10.8 days of play.




*One of those songs:*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0omja1ivpx0]Queen - Radio GaGa - Live Aid : Wembley London 1985 youtube:ihowell67 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 10, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOvsdrzJx-Q]Young London - Video Killed The Radio Star [Cover] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcm55lU9knw]Michel Teló - Ai Se Eu Te Pego - Oficial (Assim você me mata) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsLD0AUZcKk]Parachute - Eleven&Amy - Doctor Who - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8amUejB6oo]Oingo Boingo - Private Life (1988 Boingo Alive Version) (w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuGldF8uTz0]"I'm The Doctor" - Doctor Who music video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsh2bK09t34]New Order - World In Motion (Official Video) High Quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If5MF4wm1T8]Pop Danthology 2012 - Mashup of 50+ Pop Songs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKCuctAXcHo]Silversun Pickups "Lazy Eye" Acoustic (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EPY_1C0iIo]lene nystrom-pretty young thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASxNesIXeOc&list=PLB13327C10F7F5D79]The Silver Seas - Catch Yer Own Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/oreLY5Sci7U]Maroon 5 - Love Somebody - YouTube[/ame]

Maroon 5~ Love Somebody


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLFuM-IrPEY&list=PLLh-9LOzujni1UjgX7A33a3i4HIgKN64w]Weezer - Put Me Back Together (GO Show Extra) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HaTGAMbd8I]Joshua Radin - Closer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2013)

for the one who asked, this is from Wikipedia:

MPEG-1 or MPEG-2 Audio Layer III,[4] more commonly referred to as MP3, is a patented encoding format for digital audio which uses a form of lossy data compression. It is a common audio format for consumer audio streaming or storage, as well as a de facto standard of digital audio compression for the transfer and playback of music on most digital audio players.


----------



## Glensather (Jun 16, 2013)

[youtube]1oUpuWQRy5c[/youtube]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am7eHyJ8_1Y&list=PLLh-9LOzujni1UjgX7A33a3i4HIgKN64w]Doctor Who - Doomsday Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuB3PkEk2Eo]In the Sun (JD and Elliot) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sqCQ4txKqk&list=PL69A9055DD2201B9A]Cover Mamas and Papas "California Dreaming" by MonaLisaTwins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3QXyJRo1UQ]The PAPER KITES - Woodland (2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 24, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/FmdQ2J7VBVE]Kate Voegele - I Won't Disagree [lyrics on screen] - YouTube[/ame]

Kate Voegele ~ I Wont Disagree


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTGgZLJ42kQ&list=PL69A9055DD2201B9A]Avalanche City - Love Love Love Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 25, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Post music. Please restrict yourself to posting one to three songs (one post) per day. Let's hear from everybody.



do I have to have an MP3 to post in here...?

I don't have any of those personal electronic devices...

I stream music from memory stored in my brain...

all in perfect fidelity...

'course, it helps to have YouTube to refresh my memory from time to time...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QiVTFIzhwE&list=PLA2E88FD1190BC1FA]Come Together (Omega Remix) - The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puJzzrtq45g]EXCLUSIVE: Hanson "Get the Girl Back" on AXS LIve - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 29, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Post music. Please restrict yourself to posting one to three songs (one post) per day. Let's hear from everybody.
> ...



I don't think the OP cares one way or the other!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RCeQ0JwuJI&list=PLLh-9LOzujni1UjgX7A33a3i4HIgKN64w]Sonata For Cello & Piano In F Minor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPajZosk9rY]Arcade Fire - Rebellion (Lies) Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrGq-pSvZg8&list=PLLh-9LOzujni1UjgX7A33a3i4HIgKN64w]Passenger Let her go lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDjGGGb6uXs]Plain White T's on the Adam Carolla Show - Should've Gone to Bed - 720p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgMlI4BAFP4&list=PL69A9055DD2201B9A]Jackson Browne- Jamaica Say You Will - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs3D4NiplHo]One More Time - MonaLisa Twins (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-njAuS7eTQ&list=PLLh-9LOzujnjSZJWCaIGNMWRepkdLXo7b]Bridgit Mendler - Hurricane (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZhQOvvV45w&list=PLLh-9LOzujnjSZJWCaIGNMWRepkdLXo7b]OneRepublic - Good Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU-zks4FRlI&list=PLLh-9LOzujnjSZJWCaIGNMWRepkdLXo7b]Jason Aldean - Tattoos On This Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI&list=PLLh-9LOzujnjSZJWCaIGNMWRepkdLXo7b]Train - Hey, Soul Sister - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFzaV7Pg_hg&lc=FxDU9pKPdpnuKa8tJJkqNful19O34LHOACiawAXuu8M]Carry On - fun. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oObL3Ajmr2Y&list=RD021slFc9G7I74]The Offspring - Stuff is Messed Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6YHJZDjwhE]Erasure - Spiralling. ( Orchestral Arrangement ) (Tribute to the Oppressed People of Tibet). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxxstCcJlsc&list=PLLh-9LOzujnjSZJWCaIGNMWRepkdLXo7b]Zedd - Clarity (Official Video) ft. Foxes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF91QxJVDU8]The Raveonettes - I Wanna Be Adored - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Borillar (Dec 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKtc_YwAwC4]VANITY FARE- "HITCHIN' A RIDE" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 1, 2014)

This 1976 recording is from a humble elementary school music program (and was not initially intended for commercial distribution). The singer is the nine-year-old Sheila Behman.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfZqyzI8pW0]Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (of Company B) video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 28, 2014)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Post music. Please restrict yourself to posting one to three songs (one post) per day. Let's hear from everybody.



I don't do MP3...

I'm not even sure what MP3 is... 'cept that it has sumpin' to do with music...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 15, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2DK3UO4_UQ]Ben Lee - Catch My Disease (HQ with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axLRUszuu9I#aid=P8X9m70x0zg]867-5309/Jenny, LIVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 16, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEwM6ERq0gc]HAIM - Forever (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 19, 2014)




----------

